# Need Ideas for a Hay Feeder?



## JumpinJackFarm

I am sure some of you have them. Maybe you could post a pic of them. I am looking for one that is NOT wooden (they were in the stalls when we bought the place) LOL... they didn't last long after the Donkeys moved in




:

Also needs to be Mini friendly .... some I have seen looks to me like little Zepp could get his head stuck?

I feed them out of BIG aluminum barrels now. Then after they are done feasting Abbie and Zepp play with them and I just have a feeling someone is going to get hurt.

I have tried those hay "bags" what a joke ... at least they are not for donkeys...OR mine anyway



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

i don't have any pictures to post right now but we use a 35 gallon barrel, turned on it's side, cut a hole in it for the horses and donkeys to put their heads in, and punch holes in the back to hang it on the fence rails with U-bolts. i will try to get some pictures before dark tonight and post them. the barrels only cost us $10 around here and then a few bucks for the U-bolts, washers and nuts...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

I dont have any pictures right now either, but in my mini stalls Bob took those metal milk crate things, I think 4 gal. of milk came in each one, (hope you know what I am talking about :bgrin )and attached them to my stalls. On the botton of the crate all he did was cut plywood to fit so nothing can fall thru the squares. Its working out perfect, the squares are way to small to have anyone get caught, but big enough for them to eat thru. I dont see why you couldnt attach them to a fence as well. Only drawback is for outside only one could eat at a time. Outside--I use a big old water trough, that Bob drilled holes into, for drainage. Its low and long, and about 15 minis can stand around it at once, its deep enough so they cant throw there hay out. I also use a few rubber troughs but those are so low, they can either step into them, or toss everything out. Hay bags and donkeys...forget it, mine think there for play, and can rip the begebbers out of them in a minute. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

great ideas :aktion033:

try to post pictures if you can ... I like the idea of both.

I am trying to picture what yours is Ce :saludando:


----------



## Emily's mom

: Lately I've noticed that my barn door is chewed.....so I guess wood is out as a manger...

Emily used a hay bag in the early spring in her stall when she moved here,she left it alone..

Cherokee the horse has a wooden manger that is horse size, he is fine with that...

We are going to build Max a stall soon.... so I guess I'm interested in what everyone uses also...because someone is eating the barn door  ...wood may be out

Are donkeys known for chewing wood?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

[SIZE=14pt]DONKEYS & WOOD= HEAVEN,



: you should see what my donkeys have done to some of my stalls. :no: I always kept 2 stalls as "rescue" stalls, which have been wrecked and re-wrecked, and the last time it was kicked apart..Bob said no more, so they became my rescue stalls! But my mini stall side of the barn ..WAS all new, (actually so is the full size stall side, with the exception of the two stalls) and now it looks like HELLooooooooo. Give them a stall board and they are much happier destroying my stuff then playing with there stall toys and balls. Teri, I think the milk crates, I am talking about are made in plastic now, but if you look around you should be able to find some metal ones. I am sure you have seen them, sitting in stores ...its the crates the milk gets delivered in



:



: :bgrin I'll get a picture tomorrow..if I can find a new battery for my camera  Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

ok here are pictures, it was getting dark so hope you can see them ok - i tried to take them from several different angles and one close-up of the U-bolt

here's the bolt






this is the hole where they stick their heads






as you can see LOL


----------



## Emily's mom

: Susan cool, also adorable kid...


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

Thanks Ce for the ebay auction #



:

hey guys ...check it out !

MILKCRATE

Susan ... that is a GREAT idea :aktion033:

both of these are so doable for me .... I like the idea of the rounded edges of the Barrels .... lol...the Milk Crates are antiques now



: I am going to keep a look out for them though



:


----------



## ponyboi09

These dont fit in stalls but we use them in our run-in areas. They fit a whole square bale in them perfectly.











These were before the new barn was built.

They were made by my grandfather, man do i miss him.

Will


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

JumpinJackFarm said:


> Susan ... that is a GREAT idea :aktion033:




thanks but i can't take the credit, just another one of my hubby's marvelous ideas



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

Oh...I like this one too .... especially for the outside feeder. That could work very well, Thanks ! Will


----------



## tnovak

I like that, too-looks like something I can even make myself!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Teri, I found mine at a garage sale, about 3 years ago, all Bob said was "why are you buying that junk" ummmmm, now he knows why I did, they work great! . :bgrin I got 10 of them for $20.00, but since then I have been able to find a few more that were freebies. So just keep yours eyes peeled for those crates. They really do come in handy



: even the plastic ones. Corinne


----------



## minibossmare

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> ok here are pictures, it was getting dark so hope you can see them ok - i tried to take them from several different angles and one close-up of the U-bolt
> 
> here's the bolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the hole where they stick their heads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see LOL



Great minds think alike, I have the same in my stalls, Hubby came up with the idea as well, and they work PERFECT!!!! :aktion033:



:


----------



## DeAnna W

We have the same problem, I swear our donkeys are part BEAVER.  If there's wood, they're going to eat it. We have a place here in Oregon that turns old tires inside~out. This is what we have for feeders and they work great.. They come in different sizes. They're to heavy for them to move around 6+ can eat at a time. And we also have a regular hay calf feeder. I took pictures today to show you but silly me I can't get it to show for you. sorry



:

DeAnna


----------



## crackerjackjack

This is what I am using. I just took clothes baskets and hung them in their shed. They seem to be working for right now. It keeps the hay off of the ground and keeps it dry. They were cheap enough so if they destroy them, I won't be out alot of money.


----------



## Emily's mom

: I'm loving the clothes baskets!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

crackerjackjack said:


> This is what I am using. I just took clothes baskets and hung them in their shed. They seem to be working for right now. It keeps the hay off of the ground and keeps it dry. They were cheap enough so if they destroy them, I won't be out alot of money.


I love all the ideas and keeping them for future use. Now this clothes basket idea I think is great 'cause it's something I can do all by MYself. My honey's honey-do list is getting too long and not seeing much progress lately



:

Great picture of Chocolate and Crackers too!!



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

I Love the basket idea too



:

My Donks would love the idea to eat them



:


----------

